# Öffenlicher Bereich > Termine >  13. - 15.08.2010 nächstes SiamOnline-Treffen

## Enrico

An diesem Wochenende findet dieses Jahr das große Treffen statt. Wills nur schon mal bekannt geben   :: 

Leinwand
Musik
Thaifood
und vieles mehr...

----------


## pit

Werd mal meinen Cheffe fragen, ob er mir den Flug spendiert.   ::  

 ::

----------


## Enrico

Würde mich freuen   ::

----------


## Bagsida

Einen Tag später komme ich aus DE zurück   ::

----------


## wein4tler

Und wo? In Weimar oder in Korat?

----------


## Enrico

In Weimar natürlich. In Korat kommen dann zu viele die ich gar nicht kenne   ::

----------


## Bagsida

In Weimar auch - wart´s ab   ::

----------


## Robert

Ich habe am 13.08. Geburtstag und hatte vor selber zu Feiern, 
weil dieses Jahr so eine schon Zahl ist, nämlich die Antwort auf die Frage aller Fragen...

----------


## Enrico

So, bin ziemlich kaputt. Zelt steht, das gröbste ist gebuckelt, alles bei Regen heute. Kann also losgehen morgen. Bilder folgen später, bin zu faul heute   ::

----------


## schiene

> So, bin ziemlich kaputt. Zelt steht, das gröbste ist gebuckelt, alles bei Regen heute. Kann also losgehen morgen. Bilder folgen später, bin zu faul heute


wer ist denn dabei??
Ich muß leider arbeiten  ::  
was macht mein Päckchen????

----------


## Enrico

Aus Foren kommt keiner wie es schaut, aber fast alle die nicht in Foren sind. Wetter ist nicht besonders zur Zeit, das macht die Sache natürlich schwieriger, aber wird schon, wenn der harte Kern kommt ist schon alles in Butter.

Dein Paket muss ich zugeben, habe ich die Woche vergessen, Sawee faucht mich auch schon an gerade   ::  

Aber es geht deinem Pulli gut, das kann ich versprechen   ::

----------


## Enrico

So, Musik ist im Kasten, heute reicht nen Stick. Auf auf die Wiesen ....

Sehen uns Montag wieder  ::  

[youtube:vesf171b]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2uRbotzAAFk[/youtube:vesf171b]

----------


## Enrico

So, auch wenn ich noch an den drei Tagen etwas zehre, trotzdem ein kleiner Bericht. 

Da viele die wir kannten nicht konnten, ich auch nicht unbedingt die Party, da es in der Art die Erste war alle ausdrücklich nicht zu der Party zwingen wollte, oder extrem promoten, war es mehr eine Untergrundparty. Ich rechnete mit maximal 30 Personen, die halt auch mir unbekannter weise kommen würden. So holten wir Getränke und Essen für rund 30 Leute. Das Wetter den Tag davor und danach waren ja auch keine Zeugen, das ausgerechnet der Samstag der bis jetzt einzige Tag mit sehr guten Wetter in diesem Monat wird. 

Essen war nach 1h alle! Getränke kein Problem, da Kommission, hatte ich für 200 Leute geholt. Aber an Essen wurde schnell Nachschub besorgt. Auch wenn es wenig Thais waren, hatten wir zur Spitzenzeit 100 Personen auf dem Platz! Schlangen ohne Ende! Ich wusste zum Teil nicht wo überhaupt die Leute herkamen, hatte leider auch nicht die Zeit für nen Plausch. Keiner hatte damit gerechnet das das so ankommt. Aber die Thaifrauen hatten ihren Spaß, glaube das Rezept gabs hier die Tage, oder woanders. Das Blatt mit den Erdnüssen und so weiter was man im, ganzen im Mund nimmt. Anfangs ohne "Scharf"  :: , aber die Gäste wurden dann später mutig, was mir aus Richtung des HQ den Anschein machte ich habe Gäste die gerade nen Krieg verloren hatten   :: 

Auf alle Fälle wird diese Party nächstes Jahr noch größer und wird im Juli stattfinden. Bilder habe ich keine konnt machen, aber einige Gäste wollen mir welche senden. War auf alle Fälle besser als jemals nur angedacht   ::

----------

